# How to dye the blanks



## UWCBrad (Nov 6, 2016)

I was looking for some guidance to use dye on some blanks.

I stopped by Woodcraft and was told about their method which basically resembles applying stain.

I was thinking of taking a light wood with a nice grain, like Curly Maple and dye it in a series of gradient colors.  for example, dye the whole blank with a certain light color (say blue for argument sake).  Then when it is dry, dye 7/8 of it in a slightly darker blue, then 3/4 in a even darker blue.  You get the story.

Is this possible and does anyone have any advice on how to do it and which dyes are best?

Thanks


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 6, 2016)

Use a single shade of light blue, in that example ....  personally, I'ld try taking an acrylic dye and diluting it in rubbing alcohol.  This is a method I would try out in your situation.

Dye the whole blank ... just dip the whole blank into the stain or dye solution. Let it soak for only 30 seconds.

Once you've dyed the whole blank, raise it so that 7/8ths is still in the dye solution and let it soak 2 minutes.  Repeat for each gradient change you wish ... as the blank is soaked longer for each darker gradient, the blue should be more pronounced.

I am not sure exactly how deep this method would penetrate the wood, and it should be done before any stabilization or the dye won't penetrate the wood.  Good luck with your experimentation!


----------



## bmachin (Nov 6, 2016)

Brad,

Are you talking about a blank or a turned and ready to finish part?

Bill


----------



## UWCBrad (Nov 6, 2016)

bmachin said:


> Brad,
> 
> Are you talking about a blank or a turned and ready to finish part?
> 
> Bill



I would think the saturation on a turned and ready for finish part would make sense.  Why dye wood only to cut it off.


----------



## magpens (Nov 6, 2016)

The alcohol-based marker pens from Prismacolor do a nice job of coloring woods like maple.

I know a penturner in this part of the world who has good success with this method and I have been very pleased with my own results.

This is a very quick and effective method; the colors are brilliant and they can be blended very nicely right on the wood. . Wiping with a shop towel bearing a drop of alcohol enables you to blend and streak the colors.


----------



## donstephan (Nov 7, 2016)

You might consider making some tests with both the dyes and your preferred finish(es), on some wood scraps, before working on pen bodies.  Of course prepare the surface of the wood scraps exactly as you would the pen bodies for the tests.


----------



## UWCBrad (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks, I will have to look up Prismacolor


----------



## flyitfast (Nov 7, 2016)

I've had good luck with food coloring on a pen that has been turned to size.
Made this one for Christmas last year with red and green food coloring.
Gordon


----------



## KenV (Nov 7, 2016)

Do you want light fast color?   The answer is different depending on your goals.

Lots of different ways to work embelishments like color.

Bob In SF has been showing some outstanding examples of use of light fast colors.


----------

